# This is the most uncomfortable thing i've ever done......



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm leaving in less than a week to study abroad in Italy with 11 people I don't know and I can't even speak Italian!!!! How's that for overcoming fear?????


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

It's very brave of you and I'm sure you gonna have the time of your life.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure it will be a fun experience.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Sounds a pretty fantastic way of doing it to me. Good for you! Hope you enjoy your time out there


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Very daring of you! That honestly sounds like a blast though. Have fun!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oooooh! I expect updates!!!!!! :lol :yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like a blast! Have fun.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm in italy now, almost half way through. it's going okay though! not perfect, i realize people see that i'm quiet but I made a few friends so everyone else who thinks I'm quiet can F O! But i've seen a lot! I will post pictures later, but not of me!


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd really like to go to Italy someday. I know someone who did the same thing. She didn't know any Italian, but she's fluent in Spanish so that was enough to get by since Italian and Spanish are similar. I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

good luck, I dont think I have that much courage to travel around my city let alone leave my house.


----------



## jenro (Jul 2, 2008)

Did you know that traveling alone is a common fear in most people? The fact that you have SA and were bold enough to do something like that is incredible. I've traveled abroad, both times with a friend, and while I learned so much about myself, and it was some of the best times of my life, part of me wishes I would've had the guts to go alone. You just made a huge accomplishment that even people without anxiety are too scared to do. Hope you are having a good time.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'd be pretty scared to travel alone. It seems like there is this "working knowledge" that travel-savvy people have that allows them to know what to do in all the situations that arise when travelling. I don't have travelling policies memorized or common knowledge of what to do, so travelling abroad is way too intimidating for me at this point.

Not to mention the cost, thanks to the American dollar dying. Yikes!

To the non-Americans, come visit here!! It's dirt cheap with the exchange rate if you exchange your money to U.S. dollars!!!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Just watch the TV show Globetrekker a couple times to figure out how it is done. My local library has the DVDs that I can check out for free.


----------

